# Baton Rouge, LA Sweet Blind Girl and Seeing Eye Friend - High Kill!



## Dirisha (Nov 20, 2011)

*Got this in the mail this morning. How can people be this cruel?*

 *Contact is: Leyna Warren [email protected]*

 *Hello, my name is Leyna and I am a volunteer for Companion Animal Alliance of Baton Rouge (CAA). In case you don’t know, CAA is the open-intake animal shelter for the East Baton Rouge Parish. I wanted to let you know about 2 dogs that recently came into the shelter and see if you were possibly interested in taking them into your rescue.*

*Two female German Shepherds were picked up as strays a few weeks ago. It appears that one may be the daughter or sibling of the other. They were adopted together shortly after arriving at the shelter. But, not too long after being adopted they were both returned. It ends up that the smaller of the two dogs is partially blind, if not completely. This was not noticed before because not only were they at the shelter for a very short period of time, but the blind dog manages very well – depending on sound and the other dog. Volunteers have named the blind girl Jade and the other Ruby.*

*Now the clock is ticking for these two ladies. Jade has little chance of adoption, being blind among so many dogs that are “normal” (in the eyes of adopters). In addition to that, no one wants to split these two girls up, but are unable to adopt both of them. In truth, these girls are not 100% reliant on each other. Ruby is just fine without Jade and Jade manages surprisingly well on her own. But of course they would be happiest together. They are both spunky and extremely curious, but that won’t help them when it comes to the fact that they will be euthanized any day now. *

*Because Jade is a good bit smaller than Ruby, it was first assumed that Jade was Ruby’s daughter. While that still may be true, upon further inspection is appears that Jade is full grown and possibly a couple years old. They are both extremely underweight and dirty. I attached a picture of Jade. Ruby looks very similar, but is larger. Jade is very, very scared of new dogs, but with Ruby’s presence is a lot calmer. 

They desperately need to get out of the shelter before their lives are ended. They both have extremely promising and love-filled futures if they can be rescued! *

*Could you save these two sweethearts? Please get back to me right away and let me know if you are able to help. *

*Thanks,*
*Leyna*


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

These two look like they are really sweet. Just crossposted on handicappedpets.net. They are a community that also might be able to help. Hope its okay.


----------



## Dirisha (Nov 20, 2011)

Bump up for these pretty girls


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...766787772768.123347.1350127166&type=1&theater

Looks like these girls have plenty of potential adopters.


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

Aww! Hope someone adopts both of them together!


----------

